# What would your perfect humidor look like?



## canoehead (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

I was recently at an art fair with my wife and came across a woodworker with some beautifully inlaid wooden boxes. We got to talking and I asked him if he would help me build a humidor. I've always wanted to get into woodworking and I've always wanted a custom humi, so I figured it would be a great project. 
We went back and forth a bit and finally settled on a price. So now its up to me to design my perfect dream humidor. 

So my question to you guys is: What kind of features would you guys go after in a humidor (that you would keep for the rest of your life)?Assuming you only keep about 200 cigars at any given time, what do you think about the design of the humidor I attached to this post? How many drawers would you allow for? Would you make some bigger drawers (boxes) and some smaller (singles)? Would the bigger ones be on top or bottom? Would you integrate an electronic humidification system? Would that go on the bottom or top? 

Basically describe to me your perfect dream humidor, wood and all...and Ill send the best design author a few Partagas Serie D for their effort. 

Thanks!
Jake


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

If it is your last humidor....Dont settle for 200 sticks.
Remember you might want to store boxes !
I bought 2 end table humis...and still bought a
large cabinet.
If you are going to age those sticks, you might
think about a little more room.
Just an opinion, but whatever you decide I know 
you will be happy.
Good Luck.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Waxing Moon and big!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

BMack said:


> Waxing Moon and big!


My exact thoughts


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Ooooops, you said 200 cigars, I thought you said 200 boxes....LOL... :ss


----------



## pawlakt (Jul 21, 2011)

I would defiantly go for a dark stained mahogany box with classic touches. I think it would be nice to have three or four standard sized drawers but a single deep, slanted tray at the very top to keep my most prized cigar for display. I would want the decor of it to be almost that of the desk in the oval office, but I would want a taller tower with a large glass front with my monogram etched into it.


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

My perfect humidor would look.................FULL!

While my wife was all in to order my aristocrat M+ Deep, I think there will be small freak out when she see's how empty it's gonna look. She thinks I have a lot with a single humi and cooler. ;-)


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

A BIG cabinet with electronic cooling and humidification.

CABINET HUMIDORS (I like the ones with no glass)


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

A gigantic door made of pure obsidian with a huge demon blob thing guarding it. The door opens with a gigantic vault-like wheel and inside there is one box of every single cigar in a "vending machine" format, and in the center a replicator (from star trek) so i can make more of any cigar i want.

A air-locked door heads into another room completely furnished by Giger..
The official WebSite of H.R.Giger-Exhibitions "Furniture from the Giger-Bar

with room for me and 4-5 buddies to sit around and smoke, with a huge theater projector setup to watch sports/play video games/etc


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

What manafacturer made tis one...I need a web site for this..
I like it for sure....



Johnny Rock said:


> Ooooops, you said 200 cigars, I thought you said 200 boxes....LOL... :ss


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

It'd look like Shuckin's house.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Wildone said:


> What manafacturer made tis one...I need a web site for this..
> I like it for sure....


I believe this is a custom build by a company called Advantage Building Services in Tampa.

Here is their blog page: Daily grind...quite literally: August 2010


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Aristocrat M+ 48. I will be ordering one in 2012 or early 2013.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

BMack said:


> Waxing Moon and big!


:tu :tu


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine Would be an interior closet about 5' by 6' finished completely in spanish cedar. Good Lighting with a glass door etched with a Whitetail Deer outdoor Scene! To my That would be awesome!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Ooooops, you said 200 cigars, I thought you said 200 boxes....LOL... :ss


Wow...now that is nice!

However, I like to try things out first for my friends... can you send me a sample??? :new_all_coholic:


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow that is a nice setup. If it had a floor w/ Cedar & a door that offers a great seal then it would be amazing.

+1 for the Waxing Moon Setup. His work is amazing and well worth the $ for the detail. I would love to have a large cabinet the size of my HUM5000 w/ a thermo cooling system and active humidification, but I would imagine the cost of such a fine piece of work would be a little out of my price range and the time.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

realistically? A waxing moon but setup like it's a huge cabinet with a ton of 1 cigar deep drawers (i dont like "stacking" them, i guess. that i can just browse around and look at when i want a cigar


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

I had to make my own because I never liked any humidor set up thats out there, or they were way too expensive.
Mine in a 3 1/2 x 3 1/2 x 4 1/2 foot locker, all lined with spanish cedar.
One drawer with dividers that takes up the whole bottom that is for storage-cutters, lighters, travel cases, butane, matches, etc. One drawer on the very top that is for all of the single cigars. I have 12 full boxes, and 2 humidors in there now, and still have room for like 12 - 15 more boxes. It has 3 fans that run on batterys, 1 thermostat that tell humidity levels and degrees, and i also have about 2 pounds of beads. The door is hinged like a regular kitches cabinet and its sealed with a window weather proofing strips. 2 latches on the outside make a perfect seal, and 1 big gold plated handle i found at a yard sale. Right now it has 5 coats of diamond clear coat finish and im going to put at least 7 or 8 coats on it. Ohh and i put caster wheels on it for when i wanna move it.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

exprime8 said:


> I had to make my own because I never liked any humidor set up thats out there, or they were way too expensive.
> Mine in a 3 1/2 x 3 1/2 x 4 1/2 foot locker, all lined with spanish cedar.
> One drawer with dividers that takes up the whole bottom that is for storage-cutters, lighters, travel cases, butane, matches, etc. One drawer on the very top that is for all of the single cigars. I have 12 full boxes, and 2 humidors in there now, and still have room for like 12 - 15 more boxes. It has 3 fans that run on batterys, 1 thermostat that tell humidity levels and degrees, and i also have about 2 pounds of beads. The door is hinged like a regular kitches cabinet and its sealed with a window weather proofing strips. 2 latches on the outside make a perfect seal, and 1 big gold plated handle i found at a yard sale. Right now it has 5 coats of diamond clear coat finish and im going to put at least 7 or 8 coats on it. Ohh and i put caster wheels on it for when i wanna move it.


:wave: Hey...sounds awesome...photos please! hoto:


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Wildone said:


> If it is your last humidor....Dont settle for 200 sticks.
> Remember you might want to store boxes !
> I bought 2 end table humis...and still bought a
> large cabinet.
> ...


I agree! I built what I thought was my last Humidor. It is 6 feet wide by 40 inches tall by 28 inches deep. It has 10 drawers all with dividers. It has Auto humidification and temp. There is no such thing as too big. My next one will be a walk in. Here is a picture.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Ooooops, you said 200 cigars, I thought you said 200 boxes....LOL... :ss


Thank you for posting this. Honestly, this is exactly what I am looking for in the house I am getting ready to build. Will be in the lower level/basement of the house since it will be cooler. Planning to add extra space for a nice little walk in humidor and this would be perfect.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> I agree! I built what I thought was my last Humidor. It is 6 feet wide by 40 inches tall by 28 inches deep. It has 10 drawers all with dividers. It has Auto humidification and temp. There is no such thing as too big. My next one will be a walk in. Here is a picture.


Thats nice...great work! Do you have more photos here on Puff? If not, please add some more, especially showing the entire wall unit you built...

Thanks for sharing! :first:

Greta inspiration...just bought a new home...and I have a 30'x40' metal shop building, where I will be building my Boars Nest (AKA: Man Cave)...and so I am loving this thread...


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> It'd look like Shuckin's house.


Me too, FTW


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> I believe this is a custom build by a company called Advantage Building Services in Tampa.
> 
> Here is their blog page: Daily grind...quite literally: August 2010


Actually made and sold by:

Humidor Store Model 8200 Classic Display Humidor

$12,795


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

ckay said:


> Actually made and sold by:
> 
> Humidor Store Model 8200 Classic Display Humidor
> 
> $12,795


Great web site...I have not seen them before...seems like some good prices on their "grocery store" style humidors.

Thanks!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> Ooooops, you said 200 cigars, I thought you said 200 boxes....LOL... :ss


hey...I thought this was supposed to be about someone else's dream humidor....not MY dream humidor....although, my dream humidor would have a flat screen TV and a recliner in it...and a wet bar...and a refrigerator...might as well put a toilet in there, too.

wait a sec...isn't that called a House?:hmm:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> I agree! I built what I thought was my last Humidor. It is 6 feet wide by 40 inches tall by 28 inches deep. It has 10 drawers all with dividers. It has Auto humidification and temp. There is no such thing as too big. My next one will be a walk in. Here is a picture.


OMFG!!!:jaw:....a humi/tv stand..there's only one word that describes that:
GENIUS!!!!


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

ckay said:


> Actually made and sold by:
> 
> Humidor Store Model 8200 Classic Display Humidor
> 
> $12,795


13 grand and the Digital Hygrometer is a $40 extra:jaw::jaw:


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> I agree! I built what I thought was my last Humidor. It is 6 feet wide by 40 inches tall by 28 inches deep. It has 10 drawers all with dividers. It has Auto humidification and temp. There is no such thing as too big. My next one will be a walk in. Here is a picture.


That is awesome, in every conceivable use of the word!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

quo155 said:


> Thats nice...great work! Do you have more photos here on Puff? If not, please add some more, especially showing the entire wall unit you built...
> 
> Thanks for sharing! :first:
> 
> Greta inspiration...just bought a new home...and I have a 30'x40' metal shop building, where I will be building my Boars Nest (AKA: Man Cave)...and so I am loving this thread...


Thank you everyone for your kind words. I just added these two pictures to my Gallery.

This is of the Humidor / TV stand before I finshed the doors.










And this is the Entrance to my Library / Cigar room that I built from scratch. Those two chairs face the Humidor. That ceiling took me 6 weeks to build.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

I love the ceiling and those chairs! Do you run any special sort of ventilation?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful work...looks great! You deserve RG for that!!!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Rackir said:


> I love the ceiling and those chairs! Do you run any special sort of ventilation?


Thank you. I installed an exhaust fan similar to the ones used in bathrooms. Whereas bathroom exhaust fans move 80-100 cubic feet per minute of air, the one I installed moves 300. I only smoke in there in the Coldest of winter days. Too many books to stink up.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

quo155 said:


> Beautiful work...looks great! You deserve RG for that!!!


Thanks for the RG bump.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. I just added these two pictures to my Gallery.
> 
> This is of the Humidor / TV stand before I finshed the doors.
> 
> ...


Everything about this is absolutely stunning!! Thats is truly a Work of Art! Perfect in my opinion!! Thanks for the pictures of the awesome work!!

:jaw:

+rg


----------



## cleanerPA (Jul 3, 2011)

Does the humidor need to be portable?

If I were to design my dream humidor, it would be a walk-in room in my cellar- temperature and humidity controlled, with storage for at least 200 boxes of cigars.

For temperature control, I wouldn't want it on the main floor or really anywhere sunny, so the outside appearance isn't that important. I definitely don't want any glass if it's a cabinet-style humidor.

For a cabinet-style, I'd say 84" high, at least 60" wide, built modular so it's easy to install in the house, cedar lined with perforated/slotted cedar shelves, thermoelectric cooling, air circulation fans, room for maybe 10 lbs. of humidity crystals.


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. I just added these two pictures to my Gallery.
> 
> This is of the Humidor / TV stand before I finshed the doors.
> 
> And this is the Entrance to my Library / Cigar room that I built from scratch. Those two chairs face the Humidor. That ceiling took me 6 weeks to build.


Amazing stuff!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Thank you. I installed an exhaust fan similar to the ones used in bathrooms. Whereas bathroom exhaust fans move 80-100 cubic feet per minute of air, the one I installed moves 300. I only smoke in there in the Coldest of winter days. Too many books to stink up.


Ray, all I can say is "Wow!!!" You have done what most of the good folks on here only dream of... Thanks for taking the time to share with us...


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> I agree! I built what I thought was my last Humidor. It is 6 feet wide by 40 inches tall by 28 inches deep. It has 10 drawers all with dividers. It has Auto humidification and temp. There is no such thing as too big. My next one will be a walk in. Here is a picture.


That is beautiful work. A true "Entertainment Center." I would to have something like that, you don't have to take your eyes off the big game while grabbing another cigar. HAHA



Starbuck said:


> Thank you for posting this. Honestly, this is exactly what I am looking for in the house I am getting ready to build. Will be in the lower level/basement of the house since it will be cooler. Planning to add extra space for a nice little walk in humidor and this would be perfect.


Please post pics when finished! I would love to see it, as I am sure everybody else on this forum would.

To the both of you, only one way to sum up how I feel about those set ups, and that's by quoting family guy...

"This house is freakin' SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!"


----------

